# What advice would you give...



## JamesB

...to a person who has not read music since the age of twelve yet has now taken the decision to learn to play the piano?

I do have an ear for pitch and tone and often find myself recreating certain "riffs" (you'll have to forgive my ignorance as to musical terms) quite easily along with noticing instantly when others attempt to do the same incorrectly. I don't, however, want to be someone who plays only from memory as I feel this will limit the enjoyment I get from learning an instrument.

All advice is very welcome along with any suggestions of techniques I might employ!


----------



## Rasa

My advice is to get a teacher of the piano style you wish to learn.
And also to read music.


----------



## kv466

Learn how to read again, well...then, play PlaY PLAY!!


----------



## Jobe

Reading music is helpful, but I know many people who read music seldom and play wonderful piano, not through sheer memory but by ear. You could develop that skill: it's fantastic for pop songs, as I work them out along with the coarse harmonies too. But I personally have got a few (hundred) more years to go before I master a chopin etude directly after listening to it.

Don't spend to much time deciding though.



> My advice is to get a teacher of the piano style you wish to learn.
> And also to read music.


Generally piano teachers can discern the correct didactics from a few weeks spent with their students.

If it's not a piano teacher you want (to pay for), I don't see why this lovely community right here couldn't

1) give you musical reading resources if you request them - I'm sure I have a few theory sheets I constructed once in my spare (bountiful amounts of) time (which could (should) have been spent doing something else).
2) answer any questions if you come across problems when reading music


----------

